# Post this on all youtube video if you still want to see gaming videos [machinima etc]



## averageperson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys this is kinda old.

Post like this




> listen youtube, Congress is considering passing a bill that could shut down gaming videos and streams. It's called Bill S.978. This bill would shut down TBs channel and channels like yogscast, machinma and other gaming channels all over the internet would be shut down. Please research more information about this bill because i can't type it all. I never say this in the comments, but please thumb this up so people see and copy and paste to other gaming videos to spread the word.





NO im not a spambot, i'm just normal rubix noob and i like to play games.


Do it if you still want to see machinima, yogscast, respawn etc...


----------



## David1994 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep gonna do that!!


----------



## averageperson (Jul 5, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Yep gonna do that!!


 
thank you


----------



## Shortey (Jul 5, 2011)

like that bill is ever going to pass


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally, a bunch of old men in Washington shouldn't be making laws about things which they aren't familiar with. Either that, or this is just a huge power grab, which is obvious to anyone who has read this vaguely-worded bill.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 5, 2011)

If you were really a cuber, you would know only non-cubers say "rubix" >_>


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't believe it, every year it will be say about an website, like Hyves, and... never comes an bill.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 5, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> If you were really a cuber, you would know only non-cubers say "rubix" >_>


 
Plus, his username is "averageperson" and he created an account just to make this thread which has NOTHING to do with cubing.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> he created an account just to make this thread


 
Ah, that explains why he made a cubing thread four weeks ago.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't this just in the US?


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 5, 2011)

if you werent stupid, you would know that that bill wont effect the gaming community virtually at all. Most game making companies like it when you make videos about their games, as its free advertising for them. Also, posting copyrighted stuff on youtube is already illegal...


----------



## averageperson (Jul 10, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> If you were really a cuber, you would know only non-cubers say "rubix" >_>


 
i do play, rubiks 

EDIT" i've just known it have to be spelled "rubiks" in a cube forum D:


----------



## Magix (Jul 11, 2011)

Does this person honestly believe that spamming comment sections on youtube is gonna make a difference? lol

It annoys the **** out of the people who actually read the comments. That's the only thing that it does. I'm already getting enough of "metal will fight pop music tomorrow at 9 pm, post this under every video" and "youtubes new layout sucks, post this under every video", I don't need another wall of useless text flooding the comment sections.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 11, 2011)

Whoever made/proposed this bill took one too many shrooms.


----------



## averageperson (Jul 14, 2011)

Magix said:


> Does this person honestly believe that spamming comment sections on youtube is gonna make a difference? lol
> 
> It annoys the **** out of the people who actually read the comments. That's the only thing that it does. I'm already getting enough of "metal will fight pop music tomorrow at 9 pm, post this under every video" and "youtubes new layout sucks, post this under every video", I don't need another wall of useless text flooding the comment sections.


 
at least we do something right?


----------



## Magix (Jul 15, 2011)

averageperson said:


> at least we do something right?


 
Go attend school or wash your dishes, it'll be more productive


----------

